# Recipe To Go With New Yeast I Bought



## manaen (12/2/05)

Ok .. I know I am probably going about this back to front but ..

I bought some White Labs WLP008 East Coast Ale liquid yeast today which is currently in a starter that will hopefully be bubbling away nicely ..

Never used liquid yeast before..

So far I have done 4 k&k brews and 1 all malt extract brew.

Can anyone suggest a recipe that would be great with this yeast? I drink most beer styles and have just started kegging to I am open to anyones suggestion. I don't have AG facilities but I do have a big pot and am very keen to try something new.


----------



## roach (12/2/05)

WLP008 is a top choice as a general purpose ale yeast. Could easily use it for Jayse's Skunk Fart Pale ale which is in the recipe section.

Chiller has used it in a wide variety of brews and might care to comment.


----------



## dicko (12/2/05)

I dont want to hy-jack the thread but can anyone tell me where in Adelaide you can buy Whitelabs yeast or how do you guys get it.
Cheers


----------



## roach (12/2/05)

Dicko,
Cant get it in Adelaide. Have to mail order ESB. I got some slurry off Chiller which did the rounds of Adelaide.

Roach


----------



## chiller (12/2/05)

Wlp 008 is onre of those wonderful yeasts you will want to have on hand always.

It is fresh to the taste, it is clean and when it ferments down dry has a slight tart finish.

I've used it on a number of occassions and you could use it for any American Ale, most British Ales and dare I say, it would make a very tasty Aussie drop.

A very good yeast -- it is malty but doesn't alter the hop perception one way or the other.

Hope you enjoy the beer you make and KEEP SOME YEAST FOR YOUR NEXT BREW !! 

Steve


----------



## dicko (12/2/05)

Thanks roach,
Will wait till the weather cools a bit and put in a mail order for some.
Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/2/05)

I got the same yeast through ESB/chiller.

After trying one of chillers beers that was fermented with this yeast I had to get some. Really clean dry finish.
Currently fermenting a beer made on Friday night.

dicko, if u want a sample would be happy to send you some.  

C&B
TDA


----------



## dicko (13/2/05)

Hi TDA,

Thanks for your kind offer, however I have just prepared an order for ESB and I am setting up a yeast farm like chillers.
Distance gives me a headache at times by not being able get yeasts when I want them so I hope I will solve that problem by having six or eight yeasts in stock in my fridge.

BTW has Australia post worked for you this week with those fittings, or are you still waiting?

Cheers


----------



## Ross (13/2/05)

Can you provide a link to the mail order company you're using for your yeasts please?...


----------



## manaen (13/2/05)

I pitched the white labs into the starter 24hrs ago .. no airlock activity but I nice thick krausen. Should I divide it up into stubbies now or wait longer?


----------



## mje1980 (13/2/05)

Wait til its done fermenting. Otherwise, when you crack open a sample to make a starter, it will fizz out. Trust me, i have an imprint in the kitchen ceiling of a twist top cap!. Let it die down and finish, then split and cap. Oh, another consequence of splitting and capping when its not finished, is the brew fridge blowing open at 3am, and you thinking someone is letting off a shotgun in your backyard. Glass and wort everywhere. Very messy.


----------

